# Best Way to Trailer Mares and Foals



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

make box stalls inside of the trailer and let them travel untied. 40 minutes shouldn't be too much of an issue especially since you said they're quiet mares.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Make sure there are no hazards the foals can hurt themselves on. Make sure to bed the trailer deeply in case a baby falls. Id leave the foals loose in the trailer and tie the mares. Pull over pretty frequently to check on them.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

tying some horses and not the others could be a disaster.....If it were me, I would just haul them all loose in the trailer. If the mares get along good, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with Ashleysmardigrasgirl, box stalls are handy. I like using a stock trailer with cut gates so the mare and foal can be in their own "stall".


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have hauled a mare (same mare all the time), in an open stock trailer with her foals lots. I didn't tie the mare, let her & her kid loose, never a problem.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I also suggest leaving them loose. If they have been pastured together and are comfortable with each other, you probably wouldn't even need to separate them but if they are strange to each other, then you definitely need to keep them in their own stalls. As Chick said, a stock trailer is best for that.


----------



## Horseygirlsmith (Jan 12, 2012)

Great! Thanks for all the information. I forgot to mention that we have a 4 horse slant load with dividers. Could we leave it all open and tie the mares and keep the foals loose?


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

just leave it open. DON'T TIE THE MARES.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed, don't tie the mares. If a foal were to go between the mare and the place where she was tied, it could end up tangled in the leadrope.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I haul my mares and foals frequently. I NEVER tie anyone. I have a 3 horse slant, lead one mare in and let the foal follow. I stand inside and hold the first mare while the 2nd is led in and her foal follows. I hold both mares while my husband lifts the ramp and shuts things up and I leave by way of the escape door into the tack room. Never had an issue.


----------



## Horseygirlsmith (Jan 12, 2012)

Okay thanks everyone! We will leave it open with the mares untied.


----------

